# Cichlids always afraid tried everything!



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello guys,

Well we have a 75 gallon SA cichlid tank, *** been told to starve the fish for two days, and also add dither fish to the tank to help calm the fish down so there not so scared. *** infact done both and added a bus load of new plants and spots to hide in the tank. And everytime me or my girlfriend walks passed the tank they scatter, smashing there heads into the glass and slapping the sand. *** done everything everyone has said to do to help them and nothing seems to work. Also PH if fine and so is ammonia level. Please guys help me out on this one !!!

Thank you very much for your time and inputs, well appreciated.

PS: Fish in the tank - 2 Jack demseys, one female one male, male convict, female jewel, a hybrid that idk lol, one sucker fish, and 5 large danio dithers.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Where is the tank located? Sometimes, if the cichlids experience too much, or not enough, traffic, they get spooked easily because they haven't learned that humans are not harmful to them. You could also be walking accross to fast/heavily, and the vibrations from your footsteps are causing the tank to shake and spooking them. Excessively bright light might also be messing with them. It also happens when the fish are new, though the fear disappears once they start to associate you with food. You could also try feeding them food they won't resist, like bloodworms, and just stand there as they eat. Once they recognize you as a provider of food, they should come to the glass readily to beg for food.


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok, the fish tank is located in our bedroom at the foot of the bed, and when we walk by we make sure not to move to fast. It could be the light, maybe we need a timer for the lights idk =[ ty for the input bro.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

jds dont like bright light get some floating plants and how big are they


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

they are pretty big, female jd is the biggest at about 4-5 inches, male jd at about 3-4, convict is about 3, and the hybrid about 4-5.


----------



## magpie (Nov 12, 2011)

I have found that floating plants work really well to calm my fish down.


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

Here is a pic of my fish tank, sorry for the darkness


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

Any suggestions or inputs ???


----------



## LilGills (May 18, 2012)

I've never kept these fish, and so am not a very good source, but if I'm reading your message correctly, it sounds like this is a very new setup? I've found that it takes *most* fish a week or two of being left alone (with no new additions or messing around in the tank aside from water changes) to really settle into a new environment, and I've also found that a day or three with the lights left off helps them to settle in even more quickly. Could it be that they just need a little more time? I agree with what many of the other posters have said - floating plants to provide a little bit of shade have done wonders in my tanks. . . good luck with the newbies!


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

Its not a new setup, *** had them in this tank for about 6 months now. *** just added a few more plants and a rock thats all. I cant figure this out what so ever. Hopefully they will out grow this problem or something.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

you need a lot more rocks for hiding spaces


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Xs 2 on the refuges, the light seems bright too, keep on tweaking it, might try some dither fish too.


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok so alot more rocks, but then the tank kinda seems crammed up, any suggestions on how to lay it out ? And Jake Levi keep on tweaking the light? How can I do that?? Do I have to buy a new tube or is there a way to lower the light down ??? What does Xs 2 on the refuges Mean also lol ??

Thanks guys.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

look in the aquarium galleries for ideas on laying out your rocks, not sure what kind of lighting youre running but i would try to go with the actinic bulbs


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok I see, but all these people have little african cichlids thats the problem lol, I got big central american cichlids =/ Ill figure something out hopefully lol


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Xs 2 meant I agreed with the previous post on more places to hide, plants, pots, rock caves etc,

by tweaking I mean to keep doing things to make it better for them, filtered light, more refuges, more plants, everything to make them feel less threatened and more at ease.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

First, they are juveniles, it's normal that behavior in their first year, as they grow they will be less afraid. With 8 inches they won't be afraid anymore.
Second, yes, you need more hiding places, fish like to hide to fell safe otherwise they get stressed and scared.
And you must feed them slowly so they all come to eat close to you. Put a little of dry bloodworms and don't move, let them eat close to you and repeat that every day once a day, take your time to feed them wait in front of the tank until they've finished so they can associate you with food and no harm.


----------



## magpie (Nov 12, 2011)

While I waited for my floating plants to grow in (they also dim the lights a bit) I went to Home Depot and got some thin, flexible screen material (not the hard metal kind, it was a roll of black, thin screen). I put this on top of the glass under the lights and this helped to tone the brightness down for the fish. Actually, initially I had it taped to the light itself and that also seemed to work, but be sure that yours doesn't get too hot if you go that route.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

A couple of things come to mind. Since the tank is in the bedroom, I assume traffic is light most of the time. This would be part of the problem. As well if the tank is in the center part of the floor, again assuming because it is at the foot of the bed, walking in the room will cause vibration through the tank. This can/will uspset them as well. being away from a wall will increase the amount of shake/vibration.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Where is the tank located? Sometimes, if the cichlids experience too much, or not enough, traffic, they get spooked easily because they haven't learned that humans are not harmful to them. You could also be walking accross to fast/heavily, and the vibrations from your footsteps are causing the tank to shake and spooking them. Excessively bright light might also be messing with them. It also happens when the fish are new, though the fear disappears once they start to associate you with food. You could also try feeding them food they won't resist, like bloodworms, and just stand there as they eat. Once they recognize you as a provider of food, they should come to the glass readily to beg for food.


this +1
my fishes are associate me with food defiently,if i come around especially at feading time they stick to the glass and swim up and down,its addorable :fish: 
also the fishes are unfimiliar with objects u are normally pick up and move across the aquarium,so as to say when im getting my blanket the fishes get stressfull and bang their head on the glass...


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

*Dither fish*

This only works IF the dither fish themselves are not afraid of you.

What is the reaction from the Danios from your presence?, Excitement? - Danios are very fast swimmers and this motion can have the opposite affect than what you are looking for.

*Aggression*

You have hard hitting fish here, by no means is this an issue of compatibility but anyone of those SA / African fish could be on the constant attack. Since you have an intense light, pull up a chair turn off the room lights and sit in the dark and watch them.

*Starving*

By no means damaging to the fish but you have probably heard the common phrase, "To really get the colors from your cichlid, feed every second day" - a lot of the coloration is due to sexual or competitive nature, decrease the food - increase the competitive nature.

*Pairing*

How is the pairing of your two Jack's?

*Size of tank*

Curious to the size of your tank.

*Nitrate Levels*

What are they currently?

-- This is a good start.


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

The dither fish are pretty calm about me, they jump for a quick second when I pop up but then there fine. The pair of jacks are ok for the most part, but they are the bullies of the tank and sometimes get into it them selves with lip locking and such. The size of my tank is a 75 gallon atm, but we do plan on getting a 150-200 gallon tank when we move out of here. As for the nitrate level I cant tell you that right now, I'm going to have to bring a water sample to my LFS and see what its at, but it should be very low because we keep up with water changes and stir the sand around alot.

Now by every second day do you mean feed them one day skip the next or ? For example feed monday skip tuesday ? And how many times aday should I feed them ?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi King773,

Let's start with a test kit, I would recommend purchasing one, you have large fish and you might be surprised at how rapid Nitrates can build up.

As for feeding, daily in the morning would be best!


----------



## king773 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Tim sounds good, now 1 time just in the morning or ?? how many times a day?


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Myself I prefer to feed in the eve if its once a day, I dont think it really matters, with young fish I prefer several times a day.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

The October 2012 tank of the month is a central american tank...I'm just seeing it for the first time too and its beautiful...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/displaytank.php?tank=23574&group=new

and then on the Aquarium Gallery...if you look on the far left of the page you will see the tanks and box on top of the tanks that says "recent updates"...if you click on that box, on the arrow, you will see a drop down list of types of fish tanks...one of them is "central america" ... chose that and you will see aquariums that members have posted as "central american" tanks... will give you some tanks to look at that are your type

Good luck


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Jake Levi said:


> Myself I prefer to feed in the eve if its once a day, I dont think it really matters, with young fish I prefer several times a day.


Absolutely! I see the logic in-terms of young fish, I prefer mornings only because of the length of time before "lights out", understanding that fish can tolerate higher lengths of time between feedings than a day.

A: Since my fish are active the entire time the lights are on, I would rather feed to stabilize their weight and promote good digestion - movement is beneficial to a healthy digestive system.

B: I use T5HO on my tanks be-it I do have 2 switches more or less the lights are "on" / "off", most general omnivores pretty much hide and sleep for the night when dark.

C: Most general omnivores peek for food continually throughout the day - I would rather increase my chances that food does not rest within plants or wood. I generally watch at feeding times to insure but just increasing my chances.

There is my logic.

I am being over confident in my generalities - I know this but this is based on my experience with the fish I keep.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I would not walk lightly or slower in front of the tank. No need to walk on eggshells around a fishtank. I would try wearing bright colors and spending a lot of time in front of the fish. Room lights may be the cause, shadows casting over the tank from traffic can do this. Let the fish get to know you and your equipment. I have had fish that were not spooked by me or traffic but once a camera or phone came out they were gone. Repetition is the key.


----------



## heyzeusbrains (Jul 12, 2011)

In my tank the cichlids often scatter and hide when people walk by. It has taken me almost two years to figure out that the reason is because the tank is very low to the ground (about one foot off the ground), and the cichlids are intimidated by people who are taller than they are. They like to be at eye level I guess...

I know that higher tank stands are usually recommended but I always thought that was just for ease of tank maintenance, less bending over etc.

This may or may not apply in your situation, I don't see that you specified how tall your tank stand is.


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

They don't want to be seen with those neon plants, haha!


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

i have a setup almost identical to yours that used to be in my room. same stort, the fish bash into everything and hide immediately. i too did everything you have with no luck. I eventually moved the tank to the living room where the tank sees alot more traffic and they settled in within a couple weeks. it mat take a combo of all of these suggestions to fix the problem but i wish you luck!
(here are a few pics of my tanks right after i moved recently)
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=250688


----------

